# Problemas con las X

## elgrillocachondo

Es mi primera instalacion de gentoo y he seguido el manual al pie de la letra.

No obstante en la parte de las X hice todos los pasos y copie el xorg.conf ke tenia en ubuntu a gentoo pero al final cuando le doy a startx me sale command not found.

He seguido esta guia: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Ayudenme porfavor que estoy atascao en este punto desde hace varias horas.

----------

## achaw

Podrias dar mas info?

Postear tu /var/log/Xorg.o.log - /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

¿startx command not found?

¿Has instalado xorg-server? fíjate porque el comando emerge xorg-server no te garantiza que acabe bien, es posible que la compilación fallara en algún punto y no terminara, ten en cuenta que esto no son paquetes binarios, y aunque no es lo normal, pueden fallar a veces, comprueba si Xorg está instalado con:

```
emerge xorg-server -p
```

Aparecerá algo como esto:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90-r3  USE=".......
```

Al principio, si en lugar de "ebuild R" (de reinstall) o "ebuild U"  (de update), dice "ebuild N" (de new), entonces, Xorg no está instalado.

Saludos.

----------

## elgrillocachondo

Pues tenias razon no estaba instalado pero ahora lo voi a instalar y me sale failed: Connection timed out cuando hago el emerge y lo raro eske tengo internet ya ke el links me funciona.

----------

## AnimAlf

No revisaste todo el xorg

Siendo posible estudiar y simplificar el archivo de configuración para entenderlo menj@r.

man xorg.conf

Así podrás manejarte mejor delante de un cámbio similar.

bye

:-c= wam :-(( aot

----------

## Cereza

 *elgrillocachondo wrote:*   

> Pues tenias razon no estaba instalado pero ahora lo voi a instalar y me sale failed: Connection timed out cuando hago el emerge y lo raro eske tengo internet ya ke el links me funciona.

 

Entonces puede que lo que falla sean los servidores de Gentoo que tienes configurados en tu /etc/make.conf. Prueba a comentar la sección GENTOO_MIRRORS para que los coja automaticamente e intentalo de nuevo.

Saludos.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *elgrillocachondo wrote:*   

> timed out

 

RE: Boys Don't Kry

Lo siento, no lo he podido evitar   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## elgrillocachondo

Hola otra ves ya consegui solucionar los problemas de antes pero creo ke el comando emerge no me instala todas las dependencias necesarias para el programa ke kiero instalar. Un ejemlo es cuando instale gnome que al principio no pude  entrar porque no habia instalado gnome-session. y asi un sin fin de dependendias ke e tenido ke instalar una por una. No obstante hay algunas ke no puedo instalar fundamentalmente por que sale este error :

 ERROR: media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2998:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

Tampoco puedo usar la terminal de gnome y algunas cosas más me sale este error:

(gnome-appearance-properties:12727): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "hcengine",

sh: /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: No such file or directory

No running windows found

No running windows found

sh: /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: No such file or directory

nano /etc/conf.d/gpmNo running windows found

No running windows found

Me gustaria poder solucionar lo de las dependencias principalmente ya que me da muchos problemas  lo demas no me importa demasiado.

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## AnimAlf

Hola,

al ser la primera vez que lo instalas, quizás se te pasa por alto un comando

etc-update

Vigila las USES globales que se centren en gtk gnome x -qt -kde

No tendría que darte problemas, a no ser que hayas empezado de principio a poner paquetes inestables, o que sea la primera instalación que realices, pero hayas confundido el stage.

actualiza el entorno mientras vayas instalando

env-update && source /etc/profile

la instalación de gnome no te tendría que fallar, ya que es un metapaquete, es decir, dentro de ese paquetes está la instalación de un completo escritorio gnome, también hay un metapaquete para instalar menos cosas gnome-minimal (no recuerdo si es así su nombre más o menos)

y también actualiza tu rama portage con emerge --sync o mejor, si te gusta la rapidez eix-sync (tras emerger eix)

Saludos

----------

## elgrillocachondo

Gracias a todos por las respuestas pero ya he encontrado el fallo y no lo voi a poner porque corro el riesgo de que os esteis descojonando un mes XD.

----------

